# 3dmama shoots 300



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

3dmama shoots 300 tonight on vegas spots. she has worked very hard on her indoor game lately and we are proud of her for this. happy for you girl, and once again, good shooting.............ld


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

:thumbs_up 

Way to go, Mama!

I knew you could!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Way to go... :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Congrats, mama!!! That put a smile on my face! :teeth:


----------



## x10 (Sep 7, 2004)

sounds like 3D mama buying :beer: :beer: :beer: 

Way to go!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Good shooting Connie!! You are starting to rock and roll in the spot game.

Dang, I just may have to call this chick out and see what she's got. 

I am looking to see great things from you Mama and Kward also!


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

Congrats! :thumbs_up 

That's some great shooting!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Good shooting Mama... :thumbs_up


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Way to go Connie!!!! I knew you'd get there. Hope you had an awesome dinner afterwards too.

Congratulations on the 300.... I know you've worked really hard for it and you deserve it :beer:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Congrats on some fine shooting!!!!


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

Good shooting Connie 

Congratulation on your 300.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

:star: Awesome!!!!!!! :star:


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

great job mama! sorry i missed your call, i was , well shooting! :wink: 

i knew it was just a matter of time! hope you have a great indoor season..


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats on the 300 3-dmama way to go :thumbs_up :thumbs_up .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

You're rockin' even here! Awesome indeed!!!! Congrats.........


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I am still pumped this morning. I hope they come more often now...

Kward...I tried to call you again today...lol :wink: :wink:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Alrighty then, guess I won't make a special trip just to get whopped by you Mama!
Great shooting!

Jon


----------



## Buckster2000 (Oct 14, 2005)

Way to go Connie......You show-um' Arkansas Rules :thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Way to go Connie*

You spotty you :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

That is great news!!! :thumbs_up Way to go :thumbs_up :thumbs_up Keep it up!!!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Connie,

Super shooting!!!!!!!!............and yes, they will come much easier!!! :cheer2: 

The gal is on fire!!! :flame:

~Scoobs~


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

WOOHOOOOOOOOO :whoo: great shooting! :banana:


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

congrats mama, Keep shooting the lights out.:thumbs_up


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Great going*

I have seen her shoot she is nothing short of awesome

A super Lady!!!!


Tink


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

*mama shoots 300*

:wink: way to go mama!! shootin real good, keep it up! i will be up that way this friday and saturday shootin. going to try and shoot all of it in 2 days. just wanted to say good shootin and you need to give ld12ring a good spankin again!LOL.:RockOn:


----------



## arkhotrock (May 13, 2005)

*i need to put the pressure on*



pop-up addict said:


> :wink: way to go mama!! shootin real good, keep it up! i will be up that way this friday and saturday shootin. going to try and shoot all of it in 2 days. just wanted to say good shootin and you need to give ld12ring a good spankin again!LOL.:RockOn:



you know if your just shooting by yourself its not as hard when someone is shooting with you. can you handle the pressure? 

if i don't go hunting this weekend i might come up to 12 ring and keep an eye on you.


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Congrats Mama...:RockOn: :banana:


----------



## PSEshooter22 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Congrats*

congrats on the shootin!!!


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

*reply to arkhotrock*

:tongue: ok big daddy come on, im ready for the challenge.LOL. i also think the polleys are supposed to be there. but on the safe side come on up, it will be a blast! killing a deer wont be as fun. haha. if your up for it come on! hopefully see ya this weekend!:laugh:


----------



## mister LX (Jan 20, 2004)

*obsession*



Obsession said:


> That is great news!!! :thumbs_up Way to go :thumbs_up :thumbs_up Keep it up!!!



That quote at the bottom of your page in awsome and also very true..lol


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Congrats Mama!:thumbs_up 

Ya better practice alot now, while I am still on the mend......BRS2006 will be your downfall.


----------



## rangeplayer (Sep 11, 2003)

Great shooting, now bring your butt to OBT's barn so you can get your fellings hurt. Don't ask, let's just say OBT has his own set of rules.:tongue:


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

GlowbugAng said:


> Hope you had an awesome dinner afterwards too.


Heck with the 300......lets hear about the dinner and the Awesome Afterwards   

Congratulations Mama, Seems you drill the x if it's on a 5 ft. **** or a 20 yrd. target :thumbs_up 

Hope you make the 2006 BRS, you can tell us all about your 300's around the camp fire  .........DUBBYA ARE


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Awesome, I am so glad to see ya trying out the indoor game. I look forward to seeing you at more tournies in the future


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Great job Connie !!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

I hate that vegas target !:thumbs_do


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

*good shooting*

Way to go Connie:thumbs_up


----------

